# Indian Head and Pirate transfers available at cost - customer bailed



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

hoping this is okay to post! 

I had a customer order 20 pirate heads and 20 indian head full color rhinestone transfers. I usually make all rhinestone transfers in house, but for these I was using a China Supplier because he wanted the lowest price possible. I was selling them for $10 each. After I invoiced him he wanted to know if he could pay after they come in. I said no because I have to buy them with my money first and then if he doesn't want them I'm stuck with them. He pleaded with me and assured me he would pay. 3 weeks later I'm stuck with 40 transfers.

I don't need them, so if anyone else does I will sell them at cost for $7.50 each. They are fantastic and if you are interested just let me know. I will do FREE shipping if you buy all 20 of either one.

Payment would be paypal and I would invoice you thru there.

I've learned my lesson. No payment, No transfers, and no making them or ordering them from my other vendors, etc... 

DETAILS - the indian head is complete rhinestone, the pirate head uses copper studs for the skin color. other than that it's rhinestone. Hot fix transfers. Directions on how to apply will be included. I will have these physically in my hands by Friday of next week and will ship them FedEx Ground. (I have to pay the China vendor today if possible - this is a GREAT deal!)

Links to the transfer images:

http://www.spiritcorner.com/fpdb/images/Indian_Head_Rhinestone.jpg

http://www.spiritcorner.com/fpdb/images/PIRATE_with_copper_stud_face.jpg


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am interested in the supplier that you used to make these? Sorry that i cant help you get rid of them ..


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Get rid on ebay, you'll get your money back on them 
Even better design some shirts or simular and sell them with a nice profit.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't you just hate when customers bail on you?

That's why we get a 75% deposit. We won't even start without the deposit.


----------

